# UK bottle forum



## grimdigger1 (Feb 11, 2005)

For the number one Uk bottle digging forum check out 
 http://grimdigger1.proforumhost.com
 5000 + posts since november 2004  and a fantastic collection of digging,recent finds/buys and collection pictures  check us out !!!
 registration is quick and easy..
 members worldwide
 http://grimdigger1.proforumhost.com


----------

